# Jacob von Berchem music special Theatrical and expressionist on Tactus n i love it!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

La Favola di Orlando on tactus might be consider ancient avant-garde, very colorfull music whit a narrator, this is why i call it theatrical and expressionismo as a sub genra of classical music chanson genra or Frottoles.


----------

